# Hybrid Audio L6 Drivers & CDT QES-1220 Prototype



## TamaDrumz76 (Apr 9, 2010)

These are my listings, being these are high end 'audiophile' gear, being listed on here would give them much better exposure. 

Any questions, feel free to ask through here or ebay!

HAT L6's (sold individually):

Hybrid Audio Technologies Legatia L6 Midrange/Midbass - eBay (item 150630590602 end time Jul-17-11 15:15:56 PDT)
Hybrid Audio Technologies Legatia L6 Midrange/Midbass - eBay (item 150630591341 end time Jul-17-11 15:17:49 PDT)

CDT QES-1220 Prototype:
CDT QES-1220 Prototype 12" Sound Quality Sub Woofer 4

(There's a 5 string bass for sale too if anyone needs one!) 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

OMG how am i gutted, i spent over 18 months looking for another one of these, and as i could'nt find one i got rid of it GLWS for a awesome sub


----------



## TamaDrumz76 (Apr 9, 2010)

estione said:


> OMG how am i gutted, i spent over 18 months looking for another one of these, and as i could'nt find one i got rid of it GLWS for a awesome sub


Hahaha, damn, and that's how the world unfortunately works... 

Thank you.


----------



## cobraa (Dec 4, 2009)

TamaDrumz76 said:


> Hahaha, damn, and that's how the world unfortunately works...
> 
> Thank you.


I love how your sound system si worth more than your car


----------



## TamaDrumz76 (Apr 9, 2010)

cobraa said:


> I love how your sound system si worth more than your car


 The car is worth more than a couple thousand dollars. I could understand if I drove a Geo or some old POS, but not only was the car like $22,000, they have great re-sale value.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Got any pics of the 5 string?


----------



## TamaDrumz76 (Apr 9, 2010)

narvarr said:


> Got any pics of the 5 string?


tama drumz 76 | eBay

^Link to all my current listings, it's in there with pictures.


----------



## nitrofish72 (Jul 21, 2009)

Pm sent.


----------

